# Free Region DVD Player?



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

So, I bought a new macbook and haven't watched any dvd on it yet. I'm a big dvd collector and I do have several import dvds from all over the world.

How do I set up my mac drive to region 0 ?

Thats's my drive info:

M A T S H I T A CD-RW CW-8221:

Firmware Revision:	GA0K
Interconnect:	ATAPI
Burn Support:	Yes (Apple Shipping Drive)
Cache:	2048 KB
Reads DVD:	Yes
CD-Write:	-R, -RW
Write Strategies:	CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw
Media:	Insert media and refresh to show available burn speeds


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

So, anyone?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hmm I would thought in the hardware properties (i think for mac it's Apple Icon, About, system Info) but I have not needed to change it.

Also you may want to check with Apple to see if they allow it.


----------



## kayote (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't think the Apple default DVD player is going to do what you want.

Take a look at VLC media player (http://www.videolan.org/vlc/ ). I think it will do what you need. I believe it is region free--it basically doesn't have any red tape, which is nice. I hate having to jump through hoops to play media.


----------

